
How to Fix the Electoral College - nshivar
http://www.fixthecollege.com/
======
alexc05
So I'm looking at the 2016 map compared to the electoral college map in the
post, [http://blogs-
images.forbes.com/alexknapp/files/2016/11/AZ.jp...](http://blogs-
images.forbes.com/alexknapp/files/2016/11/AZ.jpg?width=960) and it appears
zero EC votes are flipping because of this.

Though, PA and MI would have along with enough other votes to lock Clinton in.
If it were law in the yellow states as opposed to approved.

